# Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200



## ADAMSKI (13. Juni 2011)

*Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200*

Hallo,
da mein Standard-Lüfter jetzt nach 2 Jahren lauter geworden ist und bei hohen Außentemperaturen deutlich zu hören ist, wollte ich mir jetzt mal einen neuen Kühler kaufen.

Mein Board: Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3L  
CPU Typ:    DualCore Intel Pentium E5200, 2500 MHz (nicht übertaktet)

Der Kühler sollte günstig sein (also nicht son High-End-Megalüfter)
Mit dem Standardlüfter war ich bisher zufrieden bis auf die Lautstärke in letzter Zeit.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir was gutes und günstiges empfehlen.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200*

Eine gute Leistung für wenig Geld bekommst du mit dem Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro: http://gh.de/a616966.html
Für etwas mehr Geld bekommst du den Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, der mit gedrosseltem Lüfter sehr leise ist und trotzdem eine sehr gute Kühlleistung hat: http://gh.de/a486335.html
Du solltest nur vorher prüfen, ob die Kühler auch von der Höhe in dein Gehäuse passen.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200*

Die Kühler halte ich für übertrieben.
Da reicht was ganz "billiges" auch aus zB Arctic Cooling Alpine 7 GT (Sockel 775) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland oder sowas Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT Rev. 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland in der Art. Soll ja nur den Boxed Kühler ersetzen. Oder wenns mehr sein soll Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## TBF_Avenger (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200*

Den Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 nutze ich selbst, um meinen 955BE zu kühlen. Bei mir fliegt der mangels Kühlleistung zum Bulldozer-Wechsel mit raus; für einen E5200 reicht der aber natürlich auch völlig aus.


----------



## ADAMSKI (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200*

Also der* Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro* und der* Mugen 2* sind mir mit ca 30€ zu teuer.

Den *Arctic Cooling ALPINE 11GT* hatte ich letztens beinahe schon gekauft aber dann habe ich bei Amazon Bewertungen davon gelesen und dort wurde bemängelt dass er schnell mal bricht beim Einbau auch wenn man vorsichtig ist.

*Arctic Cooling ALPINE 7 GT*: Kühlleistung wird bemängelt aber zur Zeit mein Favorit (Preis 8,90€ bei Abholung bei mir in Bonn)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro*: hmm muss mir noch überlegen ob ich so viel dafür ausgeben will (Preis 17,50€ bei Abholung bei mir in Bonn)

Noch irgendwelche Alternativen so bis ca 15€?


----------



## da maxl (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200*

Wie wärs den mit dem hier Xigmatek Apache II CD901 Cooler 92m wär auch nicht teuer und hatte ich schon mal in der hand macht nen ganz guten Eindruck von der verarbeitung oder der hier  Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm kostet aber 2 euro mehr wie dein Limit ist.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200*

Hallo,
der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 P/L wunder  - super preis mit 12,64 siehe Geizhals. Mit dem Kühler wär sogar Oc(schwaches) noch drinnen


----------



## ADAMSKI (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200*

Hab mich jetzt für *Arctic Cooling ALPINE 7 GT *entschieden. Einbau ging super schnell und die Temperatur ist auch 10°C kühler als mit dem alten Standard-Kühler. Bisher also nix zu meckern


----------



## winner961 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Standard CPU Kühler ersetzten Intel Sockel 775, Dual-Core E5200*

also der frezzer 7 is ein guter relativ leiser lüfter . bei mir kühlt er einen q8200 ohne overlocking schön leise . Für wenig Geld und wenig Platz im Gehäuse einer der besten Kühler .


----------

